# Adding a Hopper Internet Connector at install?



## tafische (Jan 30, 2004)

I have an install next weekend. Two Hoppers, 2 wired Joeys, and a Wireless Joey. All of my wiring comes in and terminates at the same location - Sat coax, Internet Coax/router, and my primary hard wired ethernet switch for my hardwired devices.


I really don't want to run ethernet to a receiver, and I really don't want them on my wireless network. Will they typically oblige if I request them to install a HIC near my main switch and just feed the internet there back into the Duo Node? Would rather get it like I want during the install than try to retro fit it later and cost more.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You'll have to ask the installer... since the Hoppers have bridging now, I don't know how many installers even carry the Hopper Internet Connector with them anymore. Is there a reason why you don't want to connect ethernet to one of the Hoppers? You only have to connect it to one of them... and the bridging takes care of the rest.


----------



## tafische (Jan 30, 2004)

I am really trying to clean up and reduce my cables during this new install. I have some legacy receivers with two coax pulls, phone lines, etc. The more I can get rid of, the better. The HIC seems like a really clean way to do it so all the interconnect equipment would be together. Not do or die....but preferable. thanks!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Your trading one kind of cable for another larger and less flexible cable so I'm not sure I see the win unless the node is very close to the router.

Unless you've got some major Wi-fi traffic between servers and clients (or peer to peer) within the LAN, VOD can only chew up as much bandwidth as your broadband connection provides. If your broadband connection can swamp your Wi-fi, you need much better Wi-fi.


----------



## tafische (Jan 30, 2004)

Yep. The node will be next to the router and no where near a receiver. That is basically how I have my current Direct and it works very well. I have significant peer to peer traffic, probably could handle it but I much prefer hard wired.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I can understand that... especially if you have a centralized location already for everything nice and neat. I don't see a reason why Dish wouldn't let you have a HIC and put it where you want it... what I'm less sure of is whether Dish Installers actually stock that equipment anymore.

When the Hopper was originally released, the HIC was a requirement for other locations unless you ran ethernet to each device... but at some point they released revised software on the Hoppers/Joeys so that a Hopper can act as a bridging device to share its Internet connection. Once they did that, I can't think of a reason for the installers to keep HICs as part of their inventory... so that could be a problem. Worst case, though, maybe you could still buy one online and hook that part up yourself IF the installer doesn't have one.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

When my Hoppers were installed a couple years ago the installer did not have a HIC. I don't think it is an item that even gets used much any more. As Stewart said, you might want to order it ahead of time and have it on hand. There is a good chance the installer will not be familiar with it.


----------

